# Magazines



## daffodil (Aug 6, 2009)

Does anyone know of a good magazine for women bodybuilders? Evertime I go in a newsagents all the magazines are full of muscle bound men (not that I mind) it's just they don't give much info for us girlies.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2014)

Funny that neither have I, being a bloke, all seems to be hardcore and muscle & fitness. I sometimes feel the best advice is on the net and YouTube, I'm always referring yo YouTube, can't fault it....


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

http://www.wpwmagazineonline.com/


----------

